# Toolbox draw liners and dividers



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi,

My new Birzman and Halfords tool boxes have arrived and I'm keen to keep everything nice and organised, now I have a little more space for everything.

Are there any recommendations you have for both draw liners and also draw dividers for keeping sockets, spanners etc. organised.


----------



## puckacostello (Apr 1, 2010)

If your really ocd you can buy high density black foam and cut each tool shape out,

,









Halfords sell drawer liners and dividers also

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...&productId=203645&categoryId=255214&langId=-1

For sockets I'd suggest using socket posts that can be found on ebay they have the size printed on them


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

puckacostello said:


> If your really ocd you can buy high density black foam and cut each tool shape out,
> 
> ,
> 
> ...


Thanks,

The custom foam ones do look good, but I don't think I have the time or skill to cut them by hand. The custom laser cut ones get quiet expensive.

I had a look at the Halfords dividers but they looked a bit flimsy for the price and had mixed reviews.

The socket posts look ideal, not seen these before. :thumb:


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

I found this thread on The Garage Journal.

Warning reading this thread may cause socket envy :argie:


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

I just line mine with some textured thin black rubber. What sizes and how many do you require as I have a roll left and could possibly sort you out:thumb:

PS postage costs to be covered of course, im not into charity


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

RedUntilDead said:


> I just line mine with some textured thin black rubber. What sizes and how many do you require as I have a roll left and could possibly sort you out:thumb:
> 
> PS postage costs to be covered of course, im not into charity


Thanks for the offer, but I've just ordered some neoprene sheets which should do the job.


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Just in the process of sorting my new tool chest & drawers.
Picked up some anti slip matting to start with but now got serious tool envy looking at that garage journal link.

Got a Halfords 150 piece pro socket set which i split the case and fits quite well in the drawers but like the look of the socket racks:thumb:


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Just get some socket rails. They are all pretty much the same tbh. I have snap on,teng and real cheap ones all do the job well. 

As for spanners you can buy plastic things that are a bit like a row of sharks teeth that you can keep spanners in order etc mine are snap on ones but im sure others make them 

Id take a pic of mine but all my tools are in my Dads garage which means my box will be a right mess and half of my stuff will be missing


----------



## chriswebby (Apr 14, 2013)

:devil::devil:Yes


----------

